# Need help on burning a screen!!



## bulldogtees (Jan 28, 2014)

I have been working with RYONEt on this issue but no solution. I NEED HELP FAST. My order is now late getting out. When i burn a screen and then wash it out, the image washes out. I was sent new emoltion and it is still not working. I have been changing my burn time. My last thought is maybe I need new blobs? What are your thoughts? Please call me or email me if you can. I am in a hurry to fix this issue. Oh No humility here right now. 

Jr
[email protected]
765-393-2283
765-617-0482


----------



## chuckh (Mar 22, 2008)

Are you using a step wedge or exposure calculator? This is the best way to gauge your exposure time. You can also test with a DIY method. 

Make an "Eye Test Chart" about 2"W x 3" H Big letter at the top, smaller letters on second line, etc.
Make 5 lines from 30 point to 6 point with serif and non serif letters. Now step and repeat it so that you have 5 identical charts side by side about 1/2 inch apart. Make a positive from this that is 12" W x 3" H.

Take a couple of pieces of opaque colored paper, or card stock and place it on your glass. Place your screen on top of the paper leaving only one of the charts exposed to the light source. Expose for 2.5 minutes. Then, slide the paper so that a new chart is exposed, along with the first one, and expose this for another 2.5 minutes. Repeat three more times until the last chart is exposed for 2.5 minutes. 

You will now have five different exposure times on the same screen. Wash it out and determine which exposure time gives the best result. You can repeat with longer exposure times if none of the first test give you good results. You can also fine tune between two exposures that are close by shortening the exposure time between those two exposures.

Not nearly as difficult or as complicated as I might have described, but more importantly, it works.


----------



## jasonaboesel (Feb 14, 2014)

What are you using for an exposure unit? Time? Distance if a halogen? What kind of print are you trying to burn? Halftone? 
Make sure your screen doesn't have any emulsion remover/stripper, dehazer/degreaser left on the screen from the previous job.


----------



## shawscreen (Mar 14, 2008)

how are you coating your screens ? you might be putting it on too thick.. I find that two coats on the outside then 1 on the inside is fine for most applications...


----------



## francisdesigner (Mar 20, 2015)

give us something to chew on!
type of lighting, exposure time, washing procedure, type of emulsion, etc.


----------

